
Human trials for potential anti-ageing drug could begin within six months - chrisherd
http://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/health/unsw-harvard-scientists-unveil-giant-leap-anti-ageing
======
chrisherd
Interesting thought if, obviously a huge if, this or something similar turns
out to work as advertised.

Would the drug be left unpatented as a gift to humanity, highly unlikely, or
exploited for every penny like viagra?

